# Piuttosto vs più tosto



## ninux

NOTA DI MODERAZIONE:
discussione originatasi in un altro thread (questo) e spostata qui per maggiore chiarezza.

>>><<<​ 


Cosimo Piovasco said:


> rimango dell'opinione che _conquistadori_ sembra italiano regionale, ma ad ogni modo non credo che sia l'assimilazione (o il calco) che stiamo cercando di stabire (altrimenti correggetemi se sbaglio) ma più tosto piuttosto capire sino a che punto integrare tale prestito. A parere mio va lasciato com'è, in quanto esotismo, e scritto per altro in corsivo all'interno di un discorso, per sottolinearne l'ispanicità.


Non ti correggo l'idea con cui concordo pienamente, *piuttosto *ti correggo la parola; non mi sembra che qui stiamo parlando di _conquistadores_, non stiamo indagando se erano più o meno tosti...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Potresti spiegare cosa intendi? E ti prego, se proprio non apprezzi, almeno non mettere mano dove scrivo, te ne sarei grato. Io scrivo_ più tosto_. E ho delle ragioni valide che, quando vorrai, ti spiegherò. Punto.


----------



## ninux

Ok, allora dammele. Pensavo fosse una svista. Non ti arrabbiare, non era una cattiveria. 
Lo facevo solo per *le regole del forum* (in particolare la n 11), visto che questi messaggi li possono leggere anche dei non italiani che stanno imparando la lingua.
Però, se hai dei motivi validi per farlo, mi sembra anche giusto che li evidenzi, per non confondere chi pratica la lingua italiana; o per chi, come me, pensa che sia un errore...
Ripeto: se hai percepito un tono acido nel mio messaggio, non era nelle mie intenzioni. 
Saluti


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

OT:
piuttosto è univerbazione (ossia assimilazione di due o più parole in una) di più tosto, ove sappiamo che tosto è aggettivo e significa presto (non è verbo e non è certo presente di tostare). Quindi più tosto significa più presto, e quindi prima, in senso temporale da principio, ma ormai praticamente in senso figurato (quindi adduce una preferenza, che primeggia: questo più tosto (prima, meglio) di quello. Io scrivo più tosto perché è questa la forma separata di piuttosto, la dove quest'ultimo negli ultimi tempi è stato compromesso da diversi usi impropri. 
Non so come tu creda possa essere incorretto, ma ti consiglio di leggere la discussione su _sopra tutto _(anche questo io lo scrivo così, giacché uso in modo molto parco le univerbazioni, proprio perché le ritengo preziose. Non mi leggerai mai scrivere modi quali "da poi, e poi" come è uso di certi giornalisti degli ultimi tempi).

PER I NON ITALIANI: SCRIVERE _PIU' TOSTO _E' ASSOLUTAMENTE* CORRETTO*


----------



## ninux

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> OT:
> piuttosto è univerbazione (ossia assimilazione di due o più parole in una) di più tosto, ove sappiamo che tosto è aggettivo e significa presto (non è verbo e non è certo presente di tostare). Quindi più tosto significa più presto, e quindi prima, in senso temporale da principio, ma ormai praticamente in senso figurato (quindi adduce una preferenza, che primeggia: questo più tosto (prima, meglio) di quello. Io scrivo più tosto perché è questa la forma separata di piuttosto, la dove quest'ultimo negli ultimi tempi è stato compromesso da diversi usi impropri.
> Non so come tu creda possa essere incorretto, ma ti consiglio di leggere la discussione su _sopra tutto _(anche questo io lo scrivo così, giacché uso in modo molto parco le univerbazioni, proprio perché le ritengo preziose. Non mi leggerai mai scrivere modi quali "da poi, e poi" come è uso di certi giornalisti degli ultimi tempi).
> 
> PER I NON ITALIANI: SCRIVERE _PIU' TOSTO _E' ASSOLUTAMENTE* CORRETTO*




Grazie, Cosimo, pensavo solo fosse sbagliato l'uso; non ho mai pensato fosse un errore grammaticale. 
Non so che dire, ti sono veramente grato per la tua spiegazione!
Dato che io invece non mai visto il suo uso separato e non l'ho mai scritto, pensavo fosse una svista, tutto qua... Non c'è bisogno di uscire dai gangheri. Scusa se ti ho fatto questo effetto
Grazie per aver spiegato, si impara sempre qualcosa di nuovo, l'importante è chiarire... Senza scannarsi.

Un caro saluto 



P.S.: Da quello che vedo tu usi pure "là dove" separato, che sinceramente mi  piace di più (secondo te è corretto pure "la dove" senza accento?). Spero non me ne abbia perché ti ho evidenziato "la dove".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> OT:
> piuttosto è univerbazione (ossia assimilazione di due o più parole in una) di più tosto, ove sappiamo che tosto è aggettivo e significa presto (non è verbo e non è certo presente di tostare). Quindi più tosto significa più presto, e quindi prima, in senso temporale da principio, ma ormai praticamente in senso figurato (quindi adduce una preferenza, che primeggia: questo più tosto (prima, meglio) di quello. Io scrivo più tosto perché è questa la forma separata di piuttosto, la dove quest'ultimo negli ultimi tempi è stato compromesso da diversi usi impropri.
> Non so come tu creda possa essere incorretto, ma ti consiglio di leggere la discussione su _sopra tutto _(anche questo io lo scrivo così, giacché uso in modo molto parco le univerbazioni, proprio perché le ritengo preziose. Non mi leggerai mai scrivere modi quali "da poi, e poi" come è uso di certi giornalisti degli ultimi tempi).
> 
> PER I NON ITALIANI: SCRIVERE _PIU' TOSTO _E' ASSOLUTAMENTE* CORRETTO*



Eccellente. Il tipo di messaggio perfetto per confondere le idee a chi sta imparando l'italiano.
Mi raccomando, continua così, i nostri amici stranieri te ne saranno molto grati.


----------



## Necsus

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> PER I NON ITALIANI: SCRIVERE _PIU' TOSTO _E' ASSOLUTAMENTE* CORRETTO*


No, Cosimo, non posso esimermi dal dissentire. Non è scorretto scrivere _più tosto_, è vero, ma visto che si parla di italiano standard moderno, a mio avviso è scorretta l'informazione che stai dando sul suo uso, perché, come spiegato per esempio nel Treccani: 
"Nel sign. proprio, etimologico, più presto; in tale accezione, *ormai fuori d’uso*, si scrive preferibilmente in grafia staccata: _il fuoco di sua natura più tosto nelle leggieri e morbide cose s’apprende_,_ che nelle dure e più gravanti_ (Boccaccio). Da qui, nel linguaggio corrente, più facilmente, più spesso, più volentieri; serve a indicare che qualche cosa avviene o si sceglie a preferenza di altra dello stesso genere: _in questa regione piove p. d’estate che d’inverno_; _non prendo la carne_, _vorrei p. del pesce_; _voglio p. essere infelice che piccolo_, _e soffrire p. che annoiarmi_ (Leopardi)". 
E tu non l'hai usata nel significato di _più presto_, che per quanto mi riguarda sarebbe comunque da sconsigliare a chi apprende oggi l'italiano. Il che non significa ovviamente che sia corretto il sempre più diffuso malcostume di usarlo unito a _che _con valore di congiunzione disgiuntiva. Permettimi quindi, a beneficio degli 'apprendenti', non certo di correggerti, ma di integrare la tua informazione:
PER I NON ITALIANI: E' ASSOLUTAMENTE* CORRETTO* SCRIVERE _PIU' TOSTO__ nel significato oggi disusato di 'più presto'. 

_PS: il link alla discussione su Soprattutto che citavi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> No, Cosimo, non posso esimermi dal dissentire. Non è scorretto scrivere _più tosto_, è vero, ma visto che si parla di italiano standard moderno, a mio avviso è scorretta l'informazione che stai dando sul suo uso, perché, come spiegato per esempio nel Treccani:
> "Nel sign. proprio, etimologico, più presto; in tale accezione, *ormai fuori d’uso*, si scrive preferibilmente in grafia staccata: _il fuoco di sua natura più tosto nelle leggieri e morbide cose s’apprende_,_ che nelle dure e più gravanti_ (Boccaccio). Da qui, nel linguaggio corrente, più facilmente, più spesso, più volentieri; serve a indicare che qualche cosa avviene o si sceglie a preferenza di altra dello stesso genere: _in questa regione piove p. d’estate che d’inverno_; _non prendo la carne_, _vorrei p. del pesce_; _voglio p. essere infelice che piccolo_, _e soffrire p. che annoiarmi_ (Leopardi)".
> E tu non l'hai usata nel significato di _più presto_, che per quanto mi riguarda sarebbe comunque da sconsigliare a chi apprende oggi l'italiano. Il che non significa ovviamente che sia corretto il sempre più diffuso malcostume di usarlo unito a _che _con valore di congiunzione disgiuntiva. Permettimi quindi, a beneficio degli 'apprendenti', non certo di correggerti, ma di integrare la tua informazione:
> PER I NON ITALIANI: E' ASSOLUTAMENTE* CORRETTO* SCRIVERE _PIU' TOSTO__ nel significato oggi disusato di 'più presto'.
> 
> _PS: il link alla discussione su Soprattutto che citavi.



Caro Necsus, tu hai assolutamente ragione nel dire che in passato "più tosto" fosse un'espressione in uso, ma il punto è un'altro.
Qui c'è qualcuno che ama scrivere cose che non stanno né in cielo  né in terra e insistere nell'utilizzare termini ormai fuori dall'uso comune sa SECOLI (il suo scemenziario include tra l'altro *concretare*), ricorrendo ad un linguaggio stucchevole e noioso per dare a quello che scrive una parvenza di autorevolezza.
Il suddetto pretendere di far credere a tutti noi che "più tosto" possa essere usato come sinonimo di "piuttosto", affermazione al limite del ridicolo.
Noi italiani siamo perfettamente in grado di renderci conto di quanto demenziale sia una tale affermazione, ma uno straniero che sta imparando la nostra lingua potrebbe anche crederci.

Per i nostri amici stranieri: *NON SI PUO' SCRIVERE "PIU' TOSTO" INVECE CHE "PIUTTOSTO"*.


----------



## oirelav

La correttezza linguistica sintattica, grammaticale e’ una cosa che non si dirime “a orecchio” o semplicemente avendo come unico raffronto la lingua parlata.
Certo, questa ultima e’ importante, ma non ci si puo’ esimere da una analisi filologica che conduca a stabilire il perche’ una determinata forma ha assunto un determinato significato ed una determinata grafia.
Ecco, dunque, che le posizioni di Cosimo Piovasco appaiono ben argomentate e , a mio avviso valide.
Non si stratta qui di stabilire chi abbia ragione o torto, ma, trattandosi di un forum di discussione, si tratta piuttosto di definire  se i consigli dati da un utente possano essere degni di apprezzamento da parte della community o fuorvianti.
Non sono  un linguista, ma ho la netta percezione di quale sia la corretta lingua italiana, sia essa scritta o parlata.
E, per rimanere in tema con il “piuttosto”, il suo uso in locuzioni congiuntivali disgiuntive sta prendendo piede anche all’interno di redazioni di giornali e notiziari, una volta autorevoli garanti dell’italiano corretto: eppure, tale uso (il “piuttosto che”) e’ invariabilmente scorretto.
“Piu’ tosto” o “piuttosto”: non solo sono corretti entrambi, ma sono esattamente la stessa cosa, trattandosi di un fenomeno di univerbazione, a livello verbale ( e dunque impercettibile) o di grafia.
Frequentando forum e BBS dagli albori di internet spero mi si perdoni se scrivo, limitatamente a questi contesti,. utilizzando la codifica dei caratteri ASCII a 7 bit (in sostanza apostrofi anche laddove sarebbe richiesto l’accento).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Cosimo. Un paio do domande:

1. Perché usi l'aggettivo "incorretto" (che, per Zingarelli, vale "che non ha ricevuto o subito necessarie correzioni: _bozze, pagine, stampa incorretta_) per qualificare qualcosa di "scorretto"?

2. Tu scrivi: "Non mi leggerai mai scrivere modi quali "da poi, e poi". 
   Perché lo fai?

Cordialmente.

GS


----------



## fabinn

Paulfromitaly said:


> Qui c'è qualcuno che ama scrivere cose che non stanno né in cielo  né in terra e insistere nell'utilizzare termini ormai fuori dall'uso comune sa SECOLI (il suo scemenziario include tra l'altro *concretare*), ricorrendo ad un linguaggio stucchevole e noioso per dare a quello che scrive una parvenza di autorevolezza.
> Il suddetto pretendere di far credere a tutti noi che "più tosto" possa essere usato come sinonimo di "piuttosto", affermazione al limite del ridicolo.
> Noi italiani siamo perfettamente in grado di renderci conto di quanto demenziale sia una tale affermazione, ma uno straniero che sta imparando la nostra lingua potrebbe anche crederci.
> Per i nostri amici stranieri: *NON SI PUO' SCRIVERE "PIU' TOSTO" INVECE CHE "PIUTTOSTO"*.


Quoto e sottoscrivo in pieno.


----------



## oirelav

bene cosi': la cosa piu' importante adesso e' scrivere "piuttosto" tutto attaccato!!
Posso concordare che scrivere "piu' tosto" sia un vezzo , ma e' proprio dalla comprensione della morfologia di un lemma che si giunge ad una piena comprensione del suo significato e, in definitiva, ad un suo corretto uso.
Non si spiega altrimenti la devastante deriva del gia' citato "piuttosto che" (a proposito, perché non scrivere  "piuttostoché'", come "altroché , finché' "?)


----------



## Blackman

Perseverare è diabolico, mi pare...fin qui è stato detto a chiare lettere, supportato da dizionari, che _più tosto _e _piuttosto_ sono differenti. Non sembra così difficile da capire. Puoi argomentare quanto ti pare, ma non credo che riuscirai a convincere nessuno dopo questo: _nel sign. proprio, etimologico, più presto; in tale accezione, *ormai fuori d’uso*, si scrive preferibilmente in grafia staccata. _Al massimo potrai scriverlo in grafia attaccata nel contesto giusto nella giusta accezione, visto che il Treccani ha usato un prudente _preferibilmente _( chissà se è per distinguerlo dall'altra accezione...), ma sarebbe sempre confuso col _piuttosto_ che usiamo tutti quanti, per non parlare delle diatribe come questa che genererebbe. E' un puntiglio del quale mi sfugge l'obbiettivo, in tutta sincerità.


oirelav said:


> bene cosi': la cosa piu' importante adesso e' scrivere "piuttosto" tutto attaccato!!
> Posso concordare che scrivere "piu' tosto" sia un vezzo , ma e' proprio dalla comprensione della morfologia di un lemma che si giunge ad una piena comprensione del suo significato e, in definitiva, ad un suo corretto uso.
> Non si spiega altrimenti la devastante deriva del gia' citato "piuttosto che" (a proposito, perché non scrivere "piuttostoché'", come "altroché , finché' "?)


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

C'è qualcuno qui che merita una visita dallo psichiatra, davvero.. 
Caro Paolino, ma non ti sono bastate le corbellerie che hai detto nella discussione da te stesso citata? Ma ti pare il caso di sputarne sempre di nuove? Mah, fa' un po' come ti pare, carissimo. 
Ma che vi frega di come uno scrive, dannazione, perché non leggete il messaggio? Sempre a insultare perché qualcuno usa un termine invece che un altro.

ps: là dove, scusami se non ho inserito l'accento, ninux e tranquillo, nessun problema 
pps: mi riferivo a *dappoi e *eppoi, usati spesso ultimamente.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ah, concretare è scritto più o meno ovunque, ma continui a contestarne l'uso, e con insulti, invece che con la ragione. E si che sei un genio, Paoletto...


----------



## stella_maris_74

NOTA DI MODERAZIONE

Acclarata la differenza tra "piuttosto" e "più tosto", e onde evitare che la discussione scada ulteriormente in polemiche e toni che poco hanno a che fare con lo spirito di questo forum, dichiaro ufficialmente chiuso il thread


----------

